# Puppy Twitching when Sleeping



## snowangel (Mar 24, 2008)

Hey everyone. Sorry for starting a new topic but I didn't see anything on sleeping patterns for puppies or dogs.

My puppy is 6 months and I guess since he was 3 months he twitches when he sleeps. His nose also twitches and his eyes move around. I always move him or touch him to stop. But within 5 min he is doing it again.

He might just be in a deep sleep like in REM stage. I don't know. 

I was just wondering if it is normal for him to move a bit when sleeping. And sometimes he makes noises when he sleeps. He usually does it when he has been sleeping for more that 15 minutes.

Has anyone ever expirenced this??? And is it anything to get worried about???


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Snowangel - sounds like happy puppy dreams to me. If one of mine gets distressed and cries out, I'll sometimes rub them briefly but have read that you don't even need to do that. It's more for my comfort than theirs.


----------



## snowangel (Mar 24, 2008)

okie dokie. Thanks again. 

It remeinds me of Cinderella Disney when her dog is dreaming on the floor trying to catch the cat. QUOTE: "did u catch him this time'? "umm hum"... "that's bad" "ARRR" (doggie sad face) lol


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

You aren't alone. Someone else asked the same question recently. It sounds like dreaming. Mirabel actually barks, growls and moves her legs while dreaming. I think it is adorable and just always hope that someday she catches that bunny in her dreams.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I wish all my girls did was twitch. I have sleep talkers! After a busy day when they don't get enough sleep time during the day, both girls, twitch, paddle their feet, whine, growl, bark etc. when they sleep. Sometimes it is a cacophany of noise in our room at night. Add in DH's occasional snores some nights and I feel like checking in to the nearest hotel. 
I just nudge them a bit and they quiet down, human included.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Yes, it is normal! And I think it is cute. Lincoln will bark and move his paws about like he's running around --all while he is asleep. We like to imagine what he is dreaming about


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes, normal here.

Gucci has even had nightmares and I've had to wake her up from whimpering/yelping in a dream. I wonder what they heck that could be about? Probably ME going away for a few days. lol, I can't imagine what upsets her more than me not being with her. 

It doesn't happen often though, but when she's over tired, she'll twitch and dream alot.

Kara


----------



## snowangel (Mar 24, 2008)

*AWWWW..*

I just hope that the doggie's are dreaming all good things. I would hate to find out Russer is having bad dreams. And as we speak Russer is sleeping and twitching... lol. God Bless them all.. hehehehe


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> I wish all my girls did was twitch. I have sleep talkers! After a busy day when they don't get enough sleep time during the day, both girls, twitch, paddle their feet, whine, growl, bark etc.


Yep, Sierra too  paddler, whiner, twitcher, twister, yelper everything but a snorer though... Dinky snores....cutting down huge trees! LOL!!


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

Mollie sometimes hits me on the head with her paw when she is sleeping. It breaks my heart when she cries in her sleep but it makes me think what could she possibly be crying about in her sleep.


----------

